# Hello Kiddies ;)



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm Mike,

I have been browsing the forums for the last few days and have been in total bloody bliss!

I have been wanting to knock the socks off the local kids for years, and never knew that anyone made these fantastic halloween haunts!! The closest anyone has come in this area is a haunted house that a customer of mine ran for a few years....

In syracuse, we sometimes get snow on hallows eve, so that makes it interesting around here that time of year. I had to trick or treat in a snowsuit one year...just to stay warm!

Anyhow...I just wanted to say hello, before I started to plan my house of horrors for the next year


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Ravenseye. I too have had to deal with snow on Halloween, and the one good thing that came of that is one house was handing out hot Apple Cider. They were popular that nite!!! LOL 
Hope ya like it here, and believe you me, there are some great people here that can help ya with pretty much whatever you need, just SCREAM and someone is bound to hear ya...... I think.... hehehehe, j/k


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ravenseye! We can certainly help you knock the socks off the local kids this year.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome Ravenseye. I know what u mean about the snow...lol, im a stone throw from ya at 45 min's over in rochester.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome. The ideas can definitly flow from these fountains.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Ideas abound here. 

You'll find all that you are looking for and more.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! Takes a lot of love to do that in the snow. I hope we can help you rock some socks


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome! You in the right place for knocking the socks off the local kids. That's what most of us here live for as you obviously have seen. Hope you have too much fun doing it!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you one and all for the cold, damp welcome!

I am really looking forward to setting something up this year. At the moment, I am waiting for a call from the post office about an interview for a job there. If that happens, I may have to scale back my ideas until next year 'cuz the hours will be nutty until I get some seniority.

But, on the plus side, it'll double my earnings  Looootsa prop goodness 

So, in closing. I really appreciate the welcome folks. I can already tell from my explorations that everyone has a blast, has a ton of good info that they share and are extremely friendly.

What more could a corpse want? 

-Mike


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome!
You may not have many props done in time for the big day but we all started out small. Most of the haunters here are building practically everyday of the year. You can be one of them  so jump on in!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome, theres 111 days till the big night soooo you have plenty of time,i sure if you look around long enough you'll get the bug/itch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you stopped in!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Ravenseye...
get your pen and paper out cuz your list will be long!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!
I hope your job interview turns into a job!
Work does tend to get in the way of the much more important things....like prop building.....but until we all hit the lotto, gotta do something to bring in the cash! 
We are all very well known for making the most with the least, but it's the storage area some of us must pay for!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome, Ravenseye!


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Welcome its OK to start small I only have some tombstones that I made and a ton of store bought props but there no good so I don't use them I hope you can finish 1 prop before halloween this year good luck.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thanks one and all *

I really appreciate the welcome from everyone. Makes me feel like I'm among friends even though I haven't met anyone yet 

I have set on one project that I think I can get done before hallows eve this year....A flickering lantern.

If that goes well, I can see myself starting to work on a pop-up of some sort to kinda add some wow factor to it 

Wish me luck.

-Mike


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Welcome and Good Luck. Once you get started here it is sooooo hard to stop.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Who in their "right" mind would even think of stopping?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ravenseye. Definitely a job is needed for the fundage needed for props and other Halloween goodies. I already have started pouring money out just for the Lemax Halloween pieces that just came out.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Mike!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome ravenseye.......


----------

